
Ask HN: Is there a “solve my programming problem” website? - fiatjaf
StackOverflow isn&#x27;t suited for &quot;here&#x27;s my code, what&#x27;s wrong with it&quot; questions, but is there a site or forum that is?
======
spacetimecake
Codementor.io solves for exactly this problem

------
brudgers
If the code works and the goal is to get feedback:
[https://codereview.stackexchange.com/](https://codereview.stackexchange.com/)

------
davidjnelson
That could be an interesting take on a marketplace, where a fee is set and
people solve larger problems for payment.

------
ekiara
Are there similar services or sites for guidance or mentoring on devops and
system administration problems? Or could the options already suggested here:
[https://www.codementor.io/](https://www.codementor.io/) and
[https://www.airpair.com/](https://www.airpair.com/) also be used in this way.

------
LarryMade2
Google - a big part of it is framing the query to get the responses you need.

------
tomrozendaal
[https://www.fiverr.com/](https://www.fiverr.com/) it's not free though

------
amorphid
For free or for compensation? For compensation, maybe AirPair.com?

------
umeshpandey007
algorithmia.com, it has codebounty where you can pose your problem

------
matttheatheist
StackOverflow for sure. Not sure why you disagree.

~~~
tilpner
StackOverflow strongly prefers "Short, Self Contained, Correct (Compilable),
Example"s [sscce.org] that showcase a specific problem.

If you go and paste several files with a few hundred lines of code, you're
unlikely to get any help. People will not usually make the effort to set your
project up locally (because you likely didn't paste the project
configuration), debug it, and send you the diff to the fixed project.

But more importantly, any answer to your question is hard to transfer to
problems other people have. It can't be used as a reference or solution
repository anymore, because there's so much distraction around the essence of
your problem.

The help center also has an entry about this:
[http://stackoverflow.com/help/mcve](http://stackoverflow.com/help/mcve)

